# 2012 CC Kit sizing "too small" exchange thread



## Shaun (10 Sep 2012)

*THIS IS NOT A GENERAL DISCUSSION THREAD - *Please *DO NOT POST* here unless my announcement applies - and then ONLY post once to advise what kit needs exchanging (_as per the announcement_).

This will allow me to get a good idea of number for an "exchange" kit order.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Sep 2012)

Hi I ordered an Xl (which fits like a medium) so would like to exchange for an XXXL. or possibly an XXl, although I'd be concerned that may still be too small if the current size differential is anything to go by...they seem to be two sizes out.

Cheers

PS...still in bag, never worn except to try on.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Beebo (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun,

I have a long sleeve L and would exchange this for either a long sleeves XL. I would also swap for a short sleeve XL if there is one knocking about.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Glow worm (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun,
I have an XL long sleeve jersey (which like JJ seems a bit mediumish) and would be interested in swapping fro an XXL. Not yet worn except just to try on. - Many thanks.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## MissTillyFlop (11 Sep 2012)

Hi I bought some size s shorts, I can get them on, but they are a bit see through. Would like to swap for a medium pair if poss.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - *AWAITING KIT RETURN*]*


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2012)

I ordered a Medium SS shirt as my chest measures 40" but I need to swap this to a Large. The medium is just too tight and short for comfort.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Svendo (11 Sep 2012)

Hi, I have size small bibshorts and would like to exchange for medium please.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Fubar (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun, I also ordered an XL long sleeve top which I can get on but fits like a Medium - anything larger than an XL would be a bonus. Regards, Mark

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun
I have a Sort sleeve "Large" (proper skin tight and not a pretty sight) , XL or XXL if possible

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## The Eighth Man (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun,
I ordered a short sleeve medium and it is tight would need to be exchanged for a large.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## baldycyclist (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun
I ordered large bibs and reckon XL would be better if available
Worn once for about 15 minutes.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## lanternerouge (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun

I have a SS L and need an XL or XXL.

Thank you for trying to resolve this 

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## trichens (12 Sep 2012)

Hi Gentlemen.
I have a mens SS XL which fits rather more snugly than I'd like 
If anyone has a XXL or even XXL they would like to swap...
Only worn once to confirm that I don't suit skin-tight cycle-wear 

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Globalti (12 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun,

I ordered a long-sleeve jersey in *S*. The body is a pretty good fit but the shoulders are tight and the arms tight and too short so I guess they are cut for the typical roadie with skinny shoulders and arms like matchsticks!

I would happily swop it for a *M* or buy another LS jersey in *M*.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## sittingbull (12 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun,

I ordered a small LS jersey and would like to exchange it for a medium LS jersey.

Tried-on but still "new with tags".

Thanks 

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun,

I ordered a medium long sleeve jersey but could do with a large as it is too short in the arms and tight across the back.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun
I ordered a LS XL. I'd like a XXL if possible.
Tried it on for a moment, not ridden in it.
Failing that, I'll have to lose some weight...

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - *AWAITING KIT RETURN*]*


----------



## lavoisier (13 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun
I ordered XL in s/s l/s and bib shorts and would need a 2XL in each. They really do come in at a smaller size than expected.

Thanks
Paul

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2012)

I ordered an XL and think I probably need to add two more Xes to that.

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## goo_mason (18 Sep 2012)

I am the same as Auntie Helen - ordered an XL and it's rather tight - probably require an XXL or XXXL if they keep the same fit!

I've worn mine once & washed it, though - which might rule a swap out!

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2012)

goo_mason said:


> I am the same as Auntie Helen - ordered an XL and it's rather tight - probably require an XXL or XXXL if they keep the same fit!
> 
> I've worn mine once & washed it, though - which might rule a swap out!


 
No, no probs - if Ian keeps it aside I'll have it as a spare for myself (for when I get a bit thinner ... ).


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> No, no probs - if Ian keeps it aside I'll have it as a spare for myself (for when I get a bit thinner ... ).


Thanks for your efforts with this Boss. How are things looking regarding exchanges?

My issue is with a SS jersey - ordered XXL, going to need XXXL!

[Admin PM sent]

*[NEW ORDER LOGGED - KIT RETURNED]*


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2012)

We're sending some back for them to check (sizing wise) and then we'll take it from there.

In the meantime I'm sorting a return address for everyone to send their wrong-sized kit back - I'll let you know once it's sorted.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2012)

Shaun - for reference my XS size seems to be correct as per description of sizing except for tightish arms! I'm apparently the only one who ordered this size and won't need to send it back.


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2012)

Okay, I've sent you all a PM with the return address details - apologies for the generic formatitng but it just made it easier for me to copy 'n' paste the details.

I'll speak to the supplier early next week and let you all know how it goes. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2012)

Thanks to those who've returned their kit - very efficient - I didn't have to go "hunting" for a single item to marry it up with the original order. For those who haven't had chance to return their kit yet, please do so next week if you can so I've got it all back into stock.

I've now logged everything for the new "replacements" order so I'll submit it to Cycle-Clothing over the weekend and get them out to you as soon as they arrive here.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Oct 2012)

Thanks very much for your efforts Shaun, it's very much appreciated


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2012)

Order submitted - I'll let you all know when the re-made kit is ready.


----------



## lavoisier (8 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Thanks very much for your efforts Shaun, it's very much appreciated



+1


----------



## Shaun (12 Nov 2012)

All replacement kit now sent out.


----------

